# Anyone have a PB13-Ultra out there?



## dromney (Mar 5, 2011)

I am a new member here and was hoping to build on some of the members experience. I have ordered one of these PB13-Ultra beasts, based in a large extent on the following SVSound has on this forum. Of course I read all the specs and think it will be a good match for my system as well, plus contacted SVS prior to order. I expect to see it arrive no later than next Monday.:hsd:

I am planning on using this sub as bass augmentation to my Magnepan 20.1 speakers in a 2 channel stereo. So I will still run the maggies in full range mode and just try to blend the sub in at around 60 Hz.

Since this is dedicated for music only, would you guys recommend running the sub with all the ports plugged? If any have some advice or reviews of this sub I would love to hear it!


----------



## steve1616 (Apr 6, 2009)

Most people seem to say to run plugged for music, but I like all port open for both music and movies. Your room will probably determine what you should do. If you have a lot of room gain, sealed might work better. Basically you just need a flat bass response, and whatever alignment gives you this will be the best alignment for music or movies.


----------



## steve1616 (Apr 6, 2009)

I forgot to mention that you have the most headroom with all ports unplugged. Sealed has the least headroom available.


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

I think your going to find that the PBU is going to blend really well with your system. As for being sealed or not, its going to be up to what you prefer. For my system I usually keep one plug in "15hz" and find it does very well with music and movies.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum. Trying it both ways is best. What ever you like best is the way to go. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I used to own one of these and ran it in 15hz mode. It seemed to work very well for the majority of owners in the UK too, not sure on the US, but 15hz as good a place as any to start. I doubt sealed would be the best, unless you have a pretty small room, but it could boil down to preference. As other have said here, try them and see which you prefer.

All the best, and welcome to HTS


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yup, Im running mine with one port plugged and it works great. My room is 16x35'


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Congratulations your gonna love the PB13U. I run mine tuned to 15 hz with one port plugged. I tired all the combinations and found this was the best balance for both music and movies for my HT. You should experiment and find out what works for you.


----------



## Derry (Apr 10, 2010)

running my SVS 13 Ultra with all plugs opened,, have tried it every way and like them all open,,

have 1.6QRs maggies with Peter Gunn XOs and wiring,,

enjoy that 155 lb monster,, just be careful when moving around the room,,

Derry


----------



## scienceguru (Apr 12, 2011)

I have the PB13-Ultra, and having lived in 3 places with it now, keeping one hole sealed has worked best for me. I actually had two of these in my condo and boy did my neighbors hate me!!

Have you played with both sealed/non-sealed yet?


----------

